# Spa Bath & Power Shower suppliers



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

Does anyone know any websites for Spa Bath and Electric Thermostatically controlled power shower unit suppliers in Portugal?

many thanks

John


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have not seen any local electrical single unit power shower suppliers but Leroy Merlin do a range of "instant" electrical water heaters (some with inbuilt thermo control) suitable for bathroom use and a range of shower + body jet sets. The last power shower I installed needed a separate electrical connection from the consumer unit with bigger trip due to the power consumption being so high and a pump + pressure regulator to keep a constant water pressure. 

Leroy Merlin - Produtos

Leroy Merlin - Produtos


----------

